# Best spark plugs



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wondering the best best spark plugs i could buy for my 06 GTO? Thanks for the help.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Just wondering the best best spark plugs i could buy for my 06 GTO? Thanks for the help.


Stock? NGKTR55ix should last 100,000 miles. You will get a lot of different opinions if anyone really cares to beat this horse.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah basically stock 160 thermostat, cold air intake and muffler delete. Im Getting it dyno tuned next week. just wanted to put new plugs in before the dyno run. Only got 12,000 miles on the car.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

There is no answer to your question. I used to use Delco but switched to Ngk and will never go back. They seem to last longer and give me better gas mileage for some reason.


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

NGK is the way to go. I have the TR55 and it was a world of difference for me.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GuatoLT1 said:


> yeah basically stock 160 thermostat, cold air intake and muffler delete. Im Getting it dyno tuned next week. just wanted to put new plugs in before the dyno run. Only got 12,000 miles on the car.


I would not bother with changing the plugs if i were you. With with only 12,000 miles it would be a waste i think. The stock iridiums are supposed to be good for up to 100,000 miles.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

+1

I put NGK iridiums in ~4k back. I'm thinking about switching to copper next time, since copper is the superior conductor to either iridium or platinum. Miles on the plugs is one thing, but IMO you shouldn't leave a set of plugs in for more than 3 years unless you'd like to take your chances on breaking a plug/stripping the threads.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> +1
> 
> I put NGK iridiums in ~4k back. I'm thinking about switching to copper next time, since copper is the superior conductor to either iridium or platinum. Miles on the plugs is one thing, but IMO you shouldn't leave a set of plugs in for more than 3 years unless you'd like to take your chances on breaking a plug/stripping the threads.


+1 

If the car isn't a daily driver get the copper plugs and change them more frequently. If it is a daily driver get the NGK TR55ix plugs as recomended and change them every three years or so. 

The stock plugs should be ok, but they have been in the motor for 5 years now and it would be a good idea to at least take them out and reinstall them with some fresh anti sieze.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

NGK copper cores.

our plugs are easy to do so dont complain about life of plug. spend the $20 every 25,000 and have a hotter spark. 

end.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Are E3's any good? When I went on the Power Tour last summer that's all I saw. I had never even heard of them before. They sponsored the Dyno Challenge along with Lucas Oil.


----------

